# Beating a dead horse



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some questions are just too huge to ask, but...what topics have we discussed here so often, and with so little profit, that saying anything further would be, well, you know.

Obviously this thread may go on for a while. Awards will be given.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

"Which <Insert Composer Name Here> symphony set is the best?" immediately comes to mind...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

*This post has been terminated for lack of payment*


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Disdain for / defense of "atonal" music.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

John Cage bashing based solely on 4'33".


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

The CD I ordered hasn't arrived yet ... still not ... still not ...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You must be talking about that Handel box...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

As long as new members keep showing up at the track, the horse lives.

Wihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihih!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's less about resolving problems and answering questions than about sharing feelings and comparing -- a self affirmation and evaluation. If us old timers have done it to death, let others have their go. Where's the harm?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> As long as new members keep showing up at the track, the horse lives.


It's like that old joke. A guy enters prison, hears an inmate say, "364." Everybody laughs...


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> As long as new members keep showing up at the track, the horse lives.
> 
> Wihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihih!


Ah, the horsepitality.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Ah, the horsepitality.


It behooves us to be horsepitable.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> It behooves us to be horsepitable.


...otherwise me might end up in the horsepital.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> It behooves us to be horsepitable.


Horsepitable even to pigs- who can even be our neigh-boars.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> It behooves us to be horsepitable.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah, the inhumanity!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Ah, the inhumanity!












I've got the bases covered.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Woodduck said:


> Wihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihih!


You have made yourself immortal with this profound utterance.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Ah, the horsepitality.


You hoove got to be kidding me, was that really neigh-cessary?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Piwikiwi said:


> You hoove got to be kidding me, was that really neigh-cessary?


For thoroughbreds like myself with horse sense and stable thinking, hippocracy is not hypocrisy.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Marschallin Blair said:


> For thoroughbreds like myself with horse sense and stable thinking, hippocracy is not hypocrisy.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Piwikiwi said:


>












I know: the Blair-o-gance of it all.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> You have made yourself immortal with this profound utterance.


Immortality is fine, so long as they're playing the "Pastural" Symphony in whatever place they put me out to.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I see that this thread has devolved down into silliness :lol:

I wholeheartedly approve of this!


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Why is <Insert composer name here> so overrated?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 74977
> 
> 
> I see that this thread has devolved down into silliness :lol:
> ...


I'm just worried that this thread will start to siphon off support from Stupid Thread Ideas.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ken, didn't you introduce a dead horse awhile back? Was it the same one, or did you kill another one?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 74977
> 
> 
> I see that this thread has devolved down into silliness :lol:
> ...


Of course it has ... just beating ... etc.


----------

